# Colds/ Nasal Congestion Remedies



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
Baby's First Cold

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: Baby's First Cold
Allana
Member posted 11-10-2000 12:46 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have a 9 month old who just caught her first cold. Any suggestions on ways to help her congestion and ways to help keep her more comfortable. I am co-sleeping and breastfeeding, i know that helps. Are there any home remedies to boost her immune system or do I just let the cold ride out?

Thanks,
Allana

HH
Member posted 11-10-2000 02:36 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm not sure about herbals etc, but the best way we found to relieve congestion was a steamy bathroom or even just a warm bath. It seemed to get the juices flowing so to speak and she was much happier. Also, a walk outside helps with chest congestion. I'm sure our mothers would gasp, but something about that cold air would calm my daughters wheezes with one particularly bad chest cold.

[email protected]
Member posted 11-10-2000 03:01 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's what we did: Get eucalyptus oil and put some in a wet or cold humidefier(sorry 4 spelling). Just a few drops will help with the congestion. Also if fever gets too high for comfort (remember that fever is a good thing. It gets so high because it has to to kill the virus.) put some damp cotton socks on the feet then put some wool or heavier cotton socks on over them. Let your baby sleep like that. By morning the wet socks should be dry or almost. What happens is the heat or fever that is at the top of her body will go to her feet drying the socks and bringing the fever down from the head which helps to feel better Homeopathic cold remedies are fantastic and totally safe for your baby. Good luck. kelly

shaz
Member posted 11-18-2000 08:59 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hey Kellyts- not sure if you'll come back to this but I'm wondering... where did you get the info with the socks and fever?? I'm very interested. thanks
~S
[This message has been edited by shaz (edited 11-18-2000).]

[email protected]
Member posted 11-19-2000 08:27 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shaz,
I learned that from an old witch doctor Just kidding. I learned it from my naturpath/homeopath. We used it on sam and it works great!! It's a pretty common treatment in other countries. As usual we are behind.

shaz
Member posted 11-19-2000 11:42 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ah thank you... last night was kinda scary, he got up to 102 for the first time. but he's back down now..but I'm exhauseted ...he was tossing and turning all night poor guy. very congested too... but I think were on the road to recovery! . take care
~S

[email protected]
Member posted 11-19-2000 12:10 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I know 102 to you or I seems so high (I would be dying) and it is a bummer for our babies too but babies and little children can and should be just fine up to 105. Sounds crazy right?? I know. Ask your ped or ped naturapath. Babies and little ones tolerate high fever better than aults (in the physical sense) and it's better to just try and keep them comfortable but not inhibit the fever as it's trying to kill the virus in the body. I have made so many phone calls to both doc at all different temps and always the same reply. Keep them comfy and call back if it reaches 105-106. Scary. So I checked it out and sure enough they were right. Goes against my instinct as I have been raised to fight the fever. Fever is our friend.

shaz
Member posted 11-19-2000 05:13 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kellyts -thank you for reminding me that fever is our friend. I myself would never take anything to bring it down unless I HAD to..so why was I freakin over my baby??? cause he's my baby! duh! So anyway ..turns out it's still here so got any suggestion on how to keep him comfy in the mean time??? I'd really like to avoid baby tylenol ( for his achiness) but I may resort to that if he has trouble sleeping.For now I've just been holding and cuddling and nursing as much as he wants ..oh gotta go thanks ~S

[email protected]
Member posted 11-20-2000 08:12 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm the same way. Anything along the lines of a high fever or spots and I freak out too. I just want to take away all the owies!!What I did for sam was hold him and massage him with almond oil. While he nursed I massaged his legs and he really seemed to relax some. I also gave him some chamomile tea with a couple of drops of valerian from our naturpath. I was worried about doing that at first so I did some checking with several pediatric naturpath/homeopaths and they all agreed that a few drops in some tea would be fine. Sam never finished the cup anyway (but I did). That really helped to relax him and help him to sleep.
Did you try the wet sock gig? I sure hope this ends soon for your sweetie and you.

shaz
Member posted 11-20-2000 06:19 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh last night was hard. He was really uncomfortable I did give one dose of tylenol at 8 so he could sleep . It worked for awhile and brought the temp down ( which i was really trying o do) anyhow, it went back up nad he woke up whining at about 1:30 am and was burning up. it freaked me out..his temp was 104(underarm) which of course translates to 105. so debated forever about calling the doc but decided against it, instead nursed him back to sleep. He woke every hour and a half or so throughout the night...ugh poor guy...but today after I fixed the humidifier and added White Flower balm oil to it( it's mostly wintergreen with Eucalyptus,menthol,peppermint,camphor and lavender) since he loves standing over it it was helpful to clear his snoze a bit. and then i went out and got some homeopathic cold n flu stuff which I've been giving him.. I only wish I had done that sooner. He's been sleeping so much today though that I'm hoping he sleeps tonight! W ell talk about lame but I couldn't find any socks that fit he's outgrown everything and he basically lives in these muckluck things- you know the sock with the leather bottom kindalike a slipper shoe?- anyway so although I did put on some smaller socks during last nights uncomfyness he started screaming whaen i did.. because they were too small or too damp I'm not sure but I ended up taking them off. I now will be going out and purchasing some new cotton socks!
So I think we are doing better his fever is down anyway hopefuly it'll stay that way. that's for being here ! fotta go cause baby is amusingly clicking the mouse everywhere and I'm afraid I'll lose this .... take care ~S

MamaMel
Moderator posted 11-20-2000 11:23 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since he is still nursing you should drink a half cup of Echinacea tea once a day for the next 5 days or so. Echinacea is too strong for little guys, but a small amount throgh mommies milk really helps. Give him a massage, be sure to rub all the glands in his neck and under his chin (gentle), to help the fluids keep moving. Pull gently in an outward (kind of back and out) motion on each ear and hold for a couple of seconds, a couple of times a day to open up that area and allow for any fluid that may be backed up in there to drain. You should try to do this about 3 times a day. You might also want to try proping him up some while he sleeps, because sometimes babies get too congested laying down to the point where they can't breath and then they wake up in a panic, they seem to do better if they are more upright. If he nose is stuffy you can also try squirting a couple drops of salt water in there to keep the membranes moist and relieve some discomfort. I also remember reading somewhere that a little breastmilk in the nose does the same thing, but I don't know if that works. Good luck, I hope that you both get some relief soon!

shaz
Member posted 11-21-2000 12:57 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
thanks MamaMel! I've been drinking gypsy cold care tea cause now I'm feeling it . so hopefully he'll be getting some thru that. the mass asging of the glands good thinkin!
oh an d kellyts what did you mean when you mentoned spots" Anything along the lines of a high fever or spots and I freak out too." what was that? thans he's losin it gotta go ~S

[email protected]
Member posted 11-21-2000 04:33 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shaz,
When sam is in the beginning stages of a virus he gets these little red spots around his belly and a little on his face. They are common to get with a virus. But it always catches me off gaurd and I watch them like a hawk to make sure they go away in a couple of days. My Lord i've rushed him to the peds 3 times for that! Now I think i'm pretty o.k. with them. I have a great tea that my naturpath made up for sam so as soon as he starts getting sick I start boiling the water.
How's your baby?

shaz
Member posted 11-21-2000 11:19 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hey - thanks for asking - Little Aldous is doing better but it's strange, he's been sick since sat. and well the spots just showed up today tues. so I think I'm gonna take him in tomorrow cause I'd hate to have something go weird this "holiday" weekend . I tried the massaging of the glands in his neck and underarm -oh he did not like that.. so they must be working overtime to be so sensetive to the touch.
but all in all besides having trouble breathing while nursing he's doing ok. time for sleep hope all is well ~S
[This message has been edited by shaz (edited 11-21-2000).]

judes mum
Member posted 11-22-2000 10:26 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello All!
I hope that your little one's are feeling better. There are quite a few herbs that you can actually safely use with babies. Most people are very quick to jump towards echinacea...however, it is being overharvested in the US and the herb is starting to show signs of weakening because of it. Herbal baths are great for congestion, relaxation and to reduce aches and pains. You can use infusions of aromatic herbs like eucalyptus, thyme, peppermint, lavender and marjoram. Combine them with hops, chamomile, catnip and/or linden flowers. These are all very safe herbs for nine months. Chest rubs are also very efficient for increasing circulation and warming and relaxing the chest and respiratory muscles. Apply the rub before naps and bedtime on the front and back of the chest and then put a cotton t-shirt over top.They can be especially effective with tight spastic, tight coughs. You normally can find a good herbal chest rub in your local health food store. Look for rubs using the herbs listed above. If you do not have any luck, e-mail me [email protected] and I will send you a homemade recipe that I use on my little guy. To keep the fever in check you can put you little one in a bath or use as a tea:

1 part elder flowers
1 part linden flowers
1 part peppermint
1/2 part catnip
1/2 part yarrow flowers.

For the bath, make a strong infusion and add to the bathtub or sponge your babe with the warm tea.

I hope that your little one is healthy and happy soon!

take care,
shawna

[This message has been edited by Cynthia in Arabia (edited 07-31-2001).]


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
remedies for nasal congestion?

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: remedies for nasal congestion?
maxmama
Member posted 01-17-2001 07:11 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My 7 month old is sooo congested. He is having a very hard time sleeping and nursing. We have been using saline drops and an aspirator, warm baths at night before bed, and a humidifier. Still he is terribly miserable. Any other suggestions from anyone out there? Thanks - we are both at the end of our ropes!

jackarow
Member posted 01-17-2001 07:39 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I do all the things you mentioned, plus I also use vic's vapor rub. What I do is I put it on my chest also so my daughter can breath it in while she nurses. She's older. You should probably check to make sure it's OK for a child your son's age. Good luck!

kathie
Member posted 01-17-2001 08:29 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
our doctor reccomended bayberry tincture or tea...you take it and baby gets it through your milk. i never actually tried this, dd cleared up on her own right after i took her in. don't you just love the snot snatcher? every time i used it on dd i thought she was going to hold it against me for the rest of my life!!!!

maxmama
Member posted 01-17-2001 08:36 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the prompt responses. Vicks is for kids 2 years and up it says. I wonder why that is? Yes - the dreaded snot catcher! Max starts crying as soon as he sees it, poor baby. Any other suggestions are appreciated!

reneejs
Member posted 01-17-2001 12:06 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I put a few drops of eucalyptus in the bath with ds when he gets congested. If he's really bad I run the shower at max. temp. add the eucalyptus and just sit in the closed bathroom for a while. It usually loosens things up so it is at least a little easier to nurse.
Renee

Kelts
unregistered posted 01-17-2001 01:00 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a natural rub called chest rub and it has eucalyptus and lavendar in it. Wonderful. I used it on my ds and it works great. You could also make your own. Get a neutral salve and add a drop or two of eucalyptus oil into it. Mix it up and use sparingly. It's so easy. Check out your local healthfood store.

jakesmomma
Member posted 01-17-2001 01:11 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
eucalyptus usually works great for me, too.
Boiron makes a really good homeopathic medicine called COYZALIA for children. It worked wonders on my son last time he was congested...it dried everything up in one dose within an hour! It comes in a box in drinkable doses with these little plastic vials. It tastes like water, and I just squirt it in my son's mouth, no fuss. He actually liked it. I will try the adult version next time I am sick, too.

jackarow
Member posted 01-18-2001 06:22 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think almost all over the counter medications say for 2 and older just so they don't get sued. A doctor might tell you it's OK. The active ingredients are menthol, camphor and eucalyptus anyway, though, so you might be just as well off with one of these other ideas. I like the one about putting the eucalyptus in the bath.

cara
Member posted 01-18-2001 07:32 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This may sound to simple to work, but it does. Massage right underneith the cheekbone. All the way from the nose to the ear. Try to "get" under the bone with your fingertips. (You can use pressure, but do not be aggressive). Also massage by the inside corners of the eyes. and the forehead. These are all the sinus cavities. You can do it as often as you like!

Kelts
unregistered posted 01-18-2001 09:27 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
cara, ooooohhh I love that. It feels so good to do that. My son actually lets me do it for him so it must work for him too. Great suggestion.
kelly

mecoolmama
Member posted 01-23-2001 10:00 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
what's a snot catcher? does it work?
i've also been told use echinacha for loosening up a stuffy nose and golden seal for drying up a running one. don't know if it works or not.

by the way, for my toddler i find the medicine spoon (the one piece kind, not the kind with the measuring part that moves) easier than using a dropper. i call it the silly spoon, and he takes all the medicine easily. Also, i've found the children's boiron cough and cold medicine works well, but it has a honey base so not for babies...

maxmama
Member posted 01-23-2001 06:40 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions. The eucalyptus oil in the bath and in the medicine cup of our humidifier worked like a charm. I also drank a cup of echinnacea tea every day. The snot catcher is a nasal aspirator and babies hate the darn thing. I don't think it works very well. We needed to use it over and over to get anything out, even with saline drops.

jackarow
Member posted 01-24-2001 10:49 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speaking of saline drops - are you talking about mixing salt with water, or store- bought? I used to use Neosynephrin's "Nasal." The box says non-medicated, use as much as you like, safe for infants. Then I found out they use mercury as a preservative. It goes by the name Thimerosal (see "help with boogers" post). My pharmacist said don't worry it's so little it won't hurt. But I found something on the FDA's web site that seemed to say they were discouraging the use of mercury as a preservative in saline drops, and mentioned many brand names specifically. Hmmmm.
[This message has been edited by jackarow (edited 01-24-2001).]

Glori3
unregistered posted 01-29-2001 07:37 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We actually use saline solution for contact lenses that is unpreserved; it only lasts two weeks once you open the bottle, but the exact same thing, and a handy-dandy squirt bottle too. Saline, with no mercury. And of course the blue nose suckie. (I make a lot of funny faces, and gross noises; it distracts them, and my 12 week old son actually laughs while I do it. My 12 week old daughter screams, though. Oh well.) Definitely going to check out the Coyzalia.

rebamama
Member posted 02-02-2001 07:59 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are natural saline sprays.I use Naturades Saline & Aloe nasal spray.It has aloe,marshmallow root,slippery elm and fenugreek so it is very soothing.I use it on my 9 month old who is constantly congested from all of his teething.Works for me.Also Natureworks chest rub is really great.I rub a little on my babe at night and he sleeps peacefully.


----------

